# DIY Enclosure for Sling/Subadults.



## Quinquangular (Dec 5, 2013)

Made my little own DIY enclosure.
Limited supplies, the nearest "Container Store" (the ones that people buy those AMAC boxes from) is over 5 hours away.
Sooo. Bought some stuff off of Amazon, and made my own.

I'm pretty ghetto. I used a small and long hex wrench, a little lighter, and some container from Amazon. I'm sure people can melt their own holes into it to put those ventilation stuff, but with what I currently have it's not possible.
If people really want to know how to make one, which I doubt since they aren't the best, I guess I'll post what I used/how to make.








I hope it's enough ventilation. 5 holes on each size. Not too small but not too big since it can fit 1"+ T's for a while.
Plan on throwing in my 3/4" GBB and making another one for my OBT 1/2" so it grows a lot in it, since I don't want to rehouse it a lot. 

edit: there's nothing in there, if anyone was looking for a T. My T's are suppose to come today.. Maybe tomorrow I guess since the mailman already came.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 5, 2013)

Man you really need to work on that hole making lol. How much did it cost total? I bet the cages from Jaimie's Ts would have been cheaper... Looks nice though. I demand pics of Ts now!!!


----------



## Quinquangular (Dec 5, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> Man you really need to work on that hole making lol. How much did it cost total? I bet the cages from Jaimie's Ts would have been cheaper... Looks nice though. I demand pics of Ts now!!!


Man, I want my T's to come so badly.
Scheduled to come today, didn't do it. -_-

Yeah, I know right. I'm buying a soldering iron on Amazon - cheapo one for like $5 and free shipping. 
Not much, like $7 for a container since I just added it with free shipping on my order with other stuff I bought, the container for my 4" Pink Rosie Female, large cork bark to cut up, and some moss and more bricks of substrate.

Is it enough ventilation in your opinion?
I hope it's good. D:


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 5, 2013)

Cost is relative, DIY:ing can have its own benefits IMO.  Anyway, good looking enclosure!  Have you considered replacing the lid with mesh instead of melting holes in the sides?


----------



## Quinquangular (Dec 5, 2013)

Disquiet said:


> Cost is relative, DIY:ing can have its own benefits IMO.  Anyway, good looking enclosure!  Have you considered replacing the lid with mesh instead of melting holes in the sides?


How can I do that?
Sounds like a good idea, but I have no idea how I can do it.

The reason why you see the black stuff, if curious, is that the lid comes off extremely easily so I took some velcro and got the soft side and cut small strips, 4, and stuck them in the container so that there is friction and now it's a lot "harder" to open. Still easy enough to open and close.
And thanks. I'm looking at it more and it looks more uglier, lol.

The lid is meh but I don't know how I can replace it with mesh, which I have. Some sort of plasticy mesh is what I have.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 5, 2013)

I still believe the kits from Jaimie's are a better option. If you ever do try one out let me know. As for the soldering iron that makes me sad, being I use them in my electronics (other hobby) and plastic melting screws the iron up. I still think you should get a drill. They are much easier and make WAAAY cleaner holes.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 5, 2013)

I used electrical tape (the thin kind that can handle corners).  If the mesh is rigid or semi-rigid you won't have to tape each side edge to edge, you can just "pin" three sides down with a small strip and fully tape one side to function as a hinge.  

The insides look fine!  You could create more "interest" by adding a few inches of substrate and creating a gradient, or you could anchor a large rock deep in the substrate and create a mini boulder along one wall.  The T probably won't care either way from what I've read


----------



## Quinquangular (Dec 6, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> I still believe the kits from Jaimie's are a better option. If you ever do try one out let me know. As for the soldering iron that makes me sad, being I use them in my electronics (other hobby) and plastic melting screws the iron up. I still think you should get a drill. They are much easier and make WAAAY cleaner holes.


Yeah, I totally agree hers are better.
I don't have anymore PayPal money though, just Amazon money. :/


----------

